# What songs do you sing?



## HoneyNut (Feb 27, 2021)

One good thing about living alone is that I feel uninhibited enough to sing out loud even though I can't hit a note or carry a tune.

But, there are only a couple songs that I know a few lyrics from and I would like to increase my repertoire.  At breakfast I tend to sing the one stanza I know from 'Morning has Broken', and if things go wrong in life I break out the "Yesterday, all my Troubles Seemed So Far Away".

What do you sing?  What songs do you know that have easy-to-remember lyrics/tunes that maybe I could try singing?


----------



## Pepper (Feb 27, 2021)

I remember mostly all the lyrics of any song I've ever liked from childhood till now.  I sing what comes to mind.  I have a huge repertoire.  Used to make a lot of trips by car and would sing the entire score from some Broadway hit.  JCSuperstar and West Side Story among my favorites.  I do the girl groups, Ronettes, Shirelles, Crystals, you name it.  Any and all Beatles.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 27, 2021)

I live in a duplex so I have to wait until my neighbor goes on vacation to get the privacy to sing my heart out. She hasn't been going anywhere so I'm just stuck sitting here unable to enjoy it.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 27, 2021)

I forgot...I do sing in the car a lot. I also found the parking garage at work to have amazing acoustics so sometimes I will sing in there cuz it sounds so awesome.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 27, 2021)

I sing to my parakeet--I made up a song called "Pretty Jasmine" and also the "Good Morning Jasmine" song and the "Good Night Jasmine" song.  Let's not forget, too, "You are My Sunshine" song for Jasmine, too.

I used to sing to U2 on my stereo but haven't played that recently.  Sometimes I will break out singing when something I'm playing sounds real good to me.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm more of a hummer but like some gospel and classic country songs that I will sing when I'm alone.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 27, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I sing to my parakeet--I made up a song called "Pretty Jasmine" and also the "Good Morning Jasmine" song and the "Good Night Jasmine" song.  Let's not forget, too, "You are My Sunshine" song for Jasmine, too.
> 
> I used to sing to U2 on my stereo but haven't played that recently.  Sometimes I will break out singing when something I'm playing sounds real good to me.


I have an Evanescence CD I sing along with mostly.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 27, 2021)

I play my rock and roll all the time and sing along with Roy Orbison and Gene Pitney, Johnny Rivers and the Platters, the Fleetwoods, the Rightous Bros., Nancy  Wilson, Johhny Burnett, Sarah Vaughn, the Lettermen, Peter, Paul and Mary, Elvis. Johnny Horton, etc.
Music keeps me ina happy mood. I dance around and sing with no one around anywhere
One of the good things about living alone!


----------



## Pecos (Feb 27, 2021)

LOL, nobody should be subjected to hearing me sing.
But in the car alone with the windows rolled up doing 50 or more, why not let it rip.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2021)

Whitney Houston's "I Will Always Love You", "You Send Me" by various artists, "Look In My Eyes" by The Chantelles, "At Last" by Etta James .. songs by James Taylor, and lots of R&B.

I sound great in the car


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2021)

Right now I'm singing this.... I can sing loud, my husband is in his office, and he likes to hear me sing... did I tell you he's half deaf ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Right now I'm singing this.... I can sing loud, my husband is in his office, and he likes to hear me sing... did I tell you he's half deaf ?


My o/h thinks I have a good voice - but, he has hearing aids he hardly ever wears


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2021)

Pinky said:


> My o/h thinks I have a good voice - but, he has hearing aids he hardly ever wears


awww I bet you do have a good voice tho;....


----------



## Pinky (Feb 27, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> awww I bet you do have a good voice tho;....


I think it's cute your hubs likes to hear you sing.
I try to refrain from singing out loud, as to not disturb the neighbours (remember, we're in a condo).


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I think it's cute your hubs likes to hear you sing.
> I try to refrain from singing out loud, as to not disturb the neighbours (remember, we're in a condo).


Oh fortunately I can sing out loud, and not disturb the neighbours...or send them mad whatever came first lol


----------



## Irwin (Feb 27, 2021)

I can't sing worth a damn, but I do it anyway. I even record myself occasionally (but I give my wife prior warning so she doesn't think I'm wailing in pain and call a paramedic)!


----------



## katlupe (Feb 28, 2021)

I used to sing "Georgy Girl" to my horse with the same name. Now I sing along with whatever music I am playing. Never in front of anyone though.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 28, 2021)

Anything, which is probably why I was single for years


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 28, 2021)

I can't sing worth a hoot, but I sing to my dog and she doesn't mind at all.  Since I am a true oldster and we always had music in our house, I can remember the lyrics to songs from the 40s and 50s with no trouble at all.  But one oldie has been stuck in my craw for the past couple of days; If I Had My Life To Live Over.  I guess it's due to my now facing lung cancer.  Somehow it saddens me to sing this, but it won't quit.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 28, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I play my rock and roll all the time and sing along with Roy Orbison and Gene Pitney, Johnny Rivers and the Platters, the Fleetwoods, the Rightous Bros., Nancy  Wilson, Johhny Burnett, Sarah Vaughn, the Lettermen, Peter, Paul and Mary, Elvis. etc.
> Music keeps me ina happy mood. I dance around and sing with no one around anywhere
> One of the good things about living alone!


I’m with you on music choices that I sing along to and dancing around!  Keeps me happy too!  Not so sure about my husband but he’s gone a lot so I do it then


----------



## Liberty (Feb 28, 2021)

Song with the lyrics "if you ever go across the sea to Ireland, than maybe at the closing of your day..."


----------



## Gaer (Feb 28, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Song with the lyrics "if you ever go across the sea to Ireland, than maybe at the closing of your day..."


liberty, What is that?  The name of it?


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 28, 2021)

Usually...

In the shower - Hell; Squirrel Nut Zippers
In the car; Another One Bites the Dust; Queen
While cooking; Dirty Deeds; AC/DC
Dishwashing song; Man of Constant Sorrow; Dan Tyminski


----------



## lia (Feb 28, 2021)

i sing along with christian music in the car.


----------



## Dana (Feb 28, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Song with the lyrics "if you ever go across the sea to Ireland, than maybe at the closing of your day..."


_Perhaps you are thinking of this one Liberty?_


----------



## Keesha (Feb 28, 2021)

I love to sing and sing a lot. I sing at home all the time but usually when my husbands goes to work or in the forest while walking the dogs since the acoustics are so nice. My favourite songs are ballads and I also love singing Christmas songs. Of course I’ve made a small list of songs 


Christmas carols 

Mary do you know 
Silent night 
Oh holy night 
The Christmas song 
Have yourself a Merry little Christmas 
It’s the most wonderful time of the year 
Last Christmas 
All I want for Christmas is you 
Oh little town of Bethlehem 
Believe 
It’s beginning to look a lot like Christmas 
Mistletoe 
Angels we have heard on high 

Ballads I like to sing 

Somewhere over the rainbow 
Hallelujah 
Killing me softly 
Creep 
Make you feel my love 
I will always love you 
Amazing Grace 
Sunshine on my shoulder 
If I could save time in a bottle 
Careless whisper 
Kiss from a rose 
Purple rain 
The rain song 
Against all odds 
I have nothing 
Stairway to heaven 
Comfortably numb 
Desperado
I can’t tell you why 
Free bird 
Wild horses 
Imagine 
Carpet crawlers


----------



## timoc (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Dana (Feb 28, 2021)

I dance and exercise to pop, but I sing songs from operas and musical theatre.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 1, 2021)

Gaer said:


> liberty, What is that?  The name of it?


Galway Bay I think.


----------



## mrstime (Mar 11, 2021)

I used to sing mindlessly really, all the time and knew so many song lyrics, right back to "I'm forever blowing bubbles" and "Silver threads among the gold". My DH loved it thought I had a great voice, our son on the other hand hated it. Then COPD stole my voice and I can't bear hearing my own voice any more, but there is always a song running through my mind.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 11, 2021)

Just nonsense stuff I make up spontaneously.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Mar 11, 2021)

I sing this one all the time


----------



## Verisure (Mar 12, 2021)

* “Anybody Going to San Antone” by Charlie Pride
* “Ain’t No Way” by Aretha Franklin
* “Did You Ever Have to Make Up Your Mind” by Lovin’ Spoonful
* “California Dreaming” by Mamma’s and Papas
* “Volare” by Domenico Modugno
* “Sukiyaki” by Sakamoto Kyu [the whole song (!) even though I’m only mimicking]
… and more.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 12, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I remember mostly all the lyrics of any song I've ever liked from childhood till now.  I sing what comes to mind.  I have a huge repertoire.  Used to make a lot of trips by car and would sing the entire score from some Broadway hit.  JCSuperstar and West Side Story among my favorites.  I do the girl groups, Ronettes, Shirelles, Crystals, you name it.  Any and all Beatles.


Oh yeah! the _Ronettes, the Shirelles, Crystals_, for sure ......  and Mary Wells and Dion Warwick and Martha and the Vandellas and The Cookies also. I had a crush on all of them when I was young. And most Beatles songs too, particularly the early tunes like _"Love Me Do"_ and _"PS. I love you"_ and _"Do You Want To Know a Secret"_. Yep, you guessed it, I'm a romantic. I always have been and I still am today.


----------



## Verisure (Mar 12, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I sing to my parakeet--I made up a song called "Pretty Jasmine" and also the "Good Morning Jasmine" song and the "Good Night Jasmine" song.  Let's not forget, too, "You are My Sunshine" song for Jasmine, too.
> 
> I used to sing to U2 on my stereo but haven't played that recently.  Sometimes I will break out singing when something I'm playing sounds real good to me.


My favourite U2 song is *"Where the streets are all named Jasmine" *(The official version).


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 12, 2021)

Keesha, I saw in your list of Christmas songs that you like Oh Holy Night. Have you ever heard it sung by the Swedish opera singer Jussi Björling?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 3, 2021)

I like to sing and I often do. No particular song really but usually I sing along with whatever I happen to find myself listening to at the time. I always invite people, if any are around when I decide to sing, to sing along with me, if they know the words. But I also encourage them to make up their own words if they don't know the ones for the song. Here's one that I especially enjoy singing -


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Galway Bay I think.


Being a Celt I love most Celtic music.. 

Did you know that Galway bay was written by Doctor Arthur Colahan who was from County Fermanagh  where my grandparents were from , and that the song Galway Bay was at one time the 3rd best selling song of all time ?

I like this version of it


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 3, 2021)

All my life I have never been able to hear the lyrics clearly especially British singers. I don't think I'm alone in this.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 6, 2021)

_Take me out to the ballgame
Take me out to the crowd
Buy some peanuts & Cracker Jacks
I don't if I ever get back ...._



Always loved it!


----------



## Twilighttyme (Jun 7, 2021)

I think I know at least one chorus from about every song I've ever heard! I play simple guitar and loved folk music back in the day. My voice sounds akin to a sick frog, I have multiple playlists on my echo dot and pantomine the songs with vigor. I think I could go on TicToc!! Nah, but I love to sing. Rock, well, about everything but opera and jazz. What fun. No one listens but the dog.


----------



## Joe Smith (Jun 7, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I sing to my parakeet--I made up a song called "Pretty Jasmine" and also the "Good Morning Jasmine" song and the "Good Night Jasmine" song.  Let's not forget, too, "You are My Sunshine" song for Jasmine, too.
> 
> I used to sing to U2 on my stereo but haven't played that recently.  Sometimes I will break out singing when something I'm playing sounds real good to me.


Lucky Jasmine!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 8, 2021)

Whenever I'm alone I put on youtube and sing out loud to many songs especially by Elvis,Johnny Mathis,Nat King Cole.Dion etc.  It's funny because just this morning I thought my husband had gone to the store and I had youtube on and was singing "A Million to one" then hubby walked in the room and I shut up


----------



## Joe Smith (Jun 8, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Whenever I'm alone I put on youtube and sing out loud to many songs especially by Elvis,Johnny Mathis,Nat King Cole.Dion etc.  It's funny because just this morning I thought my husband had gone to the store and I had youtube on and was singing "A Million to one" then hubby walked in the room and I shut up


Why?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 9, 2021)

Joe Smith said:


> Why?


Because I'm not a good singer. I also dance to songs sitting down while listening to them.


----------



## Knight (Jun 9, 2021)

Don't sing, not even in the shower. I don't want to be arrested for spousal abuse for what surely would be ear irritation.


----------



## Joe Smith (Jun 9, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Because I'm not a good singer. I also dance to songs sitting down while listening to them.


too funny...


----------



## Jondalar7 (Jun 9, 2021)

The only song I know the words to, also seems like a past life experience "Long Black Veil" Lefty Frizzell


----------



## Joe Smith (Jun 9, 2021)

Black Dog and all the Led Zeppelin songs for that matter, I'm very careful with it in the shower however.


----------



## maxine (Jul 6, 2021)

Top


Lewkat said:


> I can't sing worth a hoot, but I sing to my dog and she doesn't mind at all.  Since I am a true oldster and we always had music in our house, I can remember the lyrics to songs from the 40s and 50s with no trouble at all.  But one oldie has been stuck in my craw for the past couple of days; If I Had My Life To Live Over.  I guess it's due to my now facing lung cancer.  Somehow it saddens me to sing this, but it won't quit.


"Let a Smile be Your Umbrella on a Rainy, Rainy Day." - especially when I am feeling down.  Doesn't happen often but does happen.  And I cannot carry a tune either.  Maybe we need a choir of people who cannot carry a tune.  Bet we'd come up with some new notes.  Cheers, everybody.  Maxine


----------



## maxine (Jul 6, 2021)

I don't mind getting old.  It has been rather fun.  But two things get me.  Controllers.  Younger friends who think they have to  take control of what I am doing because I am  old.  Did I do that when I was younger?  Tell all my elderly friends and relatives how to do what needs doing? Grab things from their hands and do the fixing for them?   Did I do that when I was younger? Don't ask.  I'm not telling.  

Second grumpy gripe:  Scientists and their researches.  Have you ever noticed how many research reports about us old folk always end with age 80?    If we are over 80, we are - to their thinking - senile.  I just read another last night.   And, yes,  I sent him a piece of my mind.  

Really, I am going to have to stop sending young whippersnappers pieces of my mind.  Soon I will be ????????

Happy Days.  Maxine


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 6, 2021)

What songs do I sing?

All of them.


----------



## feywon (Jul 24, 2021)

Pecos said:


> LOL, nobody should be subjected to hearing me sing.
> But in the car alone with the windows rolled up doing 50 or more, why not let it rip.


i've always felt bad about my singing but my millennial daughter who lives with me reminds me that my children, grandson and furbabies have always seemed to like it when i sing to them.


----------



## feywon (Jul 24, 2021)

Gaer said:


> I play my rock and roll all the time and sing along with Roy Orbison and Gene Pitney, Johnny Rivers and the Platters, the Fleetwoods, the Rightous Bros., Nancy  Wilson, Johhny Burnett, Sarah Vaughn, the Lettermen, Peter, Paul and Mary, Elvis. Johnny Horton, etc.
> Music keeps me ina happy mood. I dance around and sing with no one around anywhere
> One of the good things about living alone!


That's me too. i'll put on one of those long playing music of the 60s and or 70's or of one favorite artist/group from back in the day while doing housework.  Had my daughter make 2 mix cds of my favorites for when i'm going into city for medical appts by myself. (when we're going shopping together we talk on the hour long trip).


Keesha said:


> I love to sing and sing a lot. I sing at home all the time but usually when my husbands goes to work or in the forest while walking the dogs since the acoustics are so nice. My favourite songs are ballads and I also love singing Christmas songs. Of course I’ve made a small list of songs
> 
> 
> Christmas carols
> ...


Like your list.  Two of my favorite Christmas songs are melancholy ones:  Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas and I'll Be Home for Christmas.  They are melancholy for me not just because of the lyrics but because my mother, who had a beautiful singing voice used to sing them. (She died in 1985) never got meet my daughter who is fifth generation of maternal line with same first name.)


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 24, 2021)

My radio is on all day in my apartment,   and I listen to Top 40/Pop music all  the time  ...  don't want to get  behind on the music trends  
I like upbeat and trendy stuff.   

Older music has its place for me,  and I have many  favorites,  but I just couldn't live  on  a steady diet of older songs ..they would bring me down.


----------



## feywon (Jul 24, 2021)

maxine said:


> I don't mind getting old.  It has been rather fun.  But two things get me.  Controllers.  Younger friends who think they have to  take control of what I am doing because I am  old.  Did I do that when I was younger?  Tell all my elderly friends and relatives how to do what needs doing? Grab things from their hands and do the fixing for them?   Did I do that when I was younger? Don't ask.  I'm not telling.
> 
> Second grumpy gripe:  Scientists and their researches.  Have you ever noticed how many research reports about us old folk always end with age 80?    If we are over 80, we are - to their thinking - senile.  I just read another last night.   And, yes,  I sent him a piece of my mind.
> 
> ...


Nah...you should keep on challenging them.  Next month i'll be halfway thru my 70's.  i have friends older and younger as i have throughout my life.  My daughter often throws my age and way of thinking down as gauntlet for Boomers and Gen X's who try to use their age as an excuse for well almost anything but especially lazy thinking. 

Not all scientists think we're all on the brink of senility or already there.   There's a book called "The Brain That Changes Itself" about neuroplasticity. If the brain can be retrained to overcome physical challenges it can certainly be trained to stay sharp, observant and capable of solving problems. There's also a documentary by same name narrated by the author, Norman Doidge, MD (Psychiatrist) on Amazon Prime.


----------



## feywon (Jul 24, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> My radio is on all day in my apartment,   and I listen to Top 40/Pop music all  the time  ...  don't want to get  behind on the music trends
> I like upbeat and trendy stuff.
> 
> Older music has its place for me,  and I have many  favorites,  but I just couldn't live  on  a steady diet of older songs ..they would bring me down.


My millennial daughter lives with me (we both love solitude, she works full time and we share all expenses, works well for us) i've always been open to exploring newer music as well as my old favorites.  For me good lyrics important. Were i from a later generation, however, Pink's "Raise Your Glass" would have been my theme song for quite a while.
And about 15 yrs ago i discovered modern country music.  My eldest sister had controlled the radio most of my childhood and she was a real fan of all the classic 'somebody done somebody wrong' songs--so i could not abide it (save for Johnny Cash and Dolly Parton) for decades.  Then came the ones with poignant lyrics after the millenium and i gained respect for the genre.


----------



## win231 (Jul 24, 2021)

One of my favorites.  After I hear it, I'll keep repeating it without even realizing it.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 24, 2021)

win231 said:


> One of my favorites.  After I hear it, I'll keep repeating it without even realizing it.


LOL, I have had that one get inside my head as well.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 25, 2021)

From when I was a teenager and got to see Nat King Cole perform in person. I keep singing "They try to tell Us we're too young."And of course, Johnny Mathis singing "Misty".I was just singing "Misty" this morning and my husband kept coming into the kitchen thinking I had youtube on and he told me to lower the sound because he couldn't hear the news on the TV.So after I hit him on the head (I wish)I continued to sing.


----------



## Irwin (Jul 25, 2021)

For some reason, Leonard Cohen's Bird on a Wire popped into my head while I was making lunch, so I just had to start singing it! I only know the words to the first verse so I just sung that over and over.


----------



## Della (Jul 25, 2021)

"Bird on a Wire"  is part of my play list, too, along with all the ones @Gaer listed.
 I Think the Platters are my very favorite to listen to while I play online Hearts.  I have all the lyrics to their songs memorized by now. Their lead singer is just amazing. 

Oddly though, in spite of knowing all those songs,  when I'm mindlessly vacuuming or cooking I find myself singing Christmas songs all year long, and I always sing "Tammy" in the shower.

Today being Sunday, I'm listening to Alan Jackson's gospel album.  My dog hates for me to sing along with him because she thinks I'm growling.


----------



## Jennina (Aug 3, 2021)

I sing a lot of songs. A little embarrassed to admit that this is the song that first came to mind


----------



## officerripley (Aug 3, 2021)

Naw I never sing outloud since I loathe the sound of my own voice even just to talk let alone sing. And I've been told that by others that they don't like the sound of my voice either. But I sing this song silently to myself (it's my "theme song"0:


----------



## Forerunner (Aug 3, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> One good thing about living alone is that I feel uninhibited enough to sing out loud even though I can't hit a note or carry a tune.
> 
> But, there are only a couple songs that I know a few lyrics from and I would like to increase my repertoire.  At breakfast I tend to sing the one stanza I know from 'Morning has Broken', and if things go wrong in life I break out the "Yesterday, all my Troubles Seemed So Far Away".
> 
> What do you sing?  What songs do you know that have easy-to-remember lyrics/tunes that maybe I could try singing?


I used to be a worship leader in the Vineyard movement back in the 90's. So I sing a lot of songs written by people like Andy Park, Cindy Rethmeier, David Ruis, Brian Doerksen, others, and dozens that I've penned myself. I find this helps me deal with my chronic health issues.


----------



## Forerunner (Aug 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Right now I'm singing this.... I can sing loud, my husband is in his office, and he likes to hear me sing... did I tell you he's half deaf ?


Half deaf...I guess he has something to look forward to!


----------



## Liberty (Aug 5, 2021)

Ever wake up with a song in your head?  Yep, today its "Slow dancing...dancing to the music"!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 10, 2021)

I don't think "sing" is the right word. My cats used to claw at the door to get out, when I "sang". But I love songs from the 60s, especially Motown.


----------



## Della (Oct 10, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> And of course, Johnny Mathis singing "Misty".


I didn't realize how beautiful that song was until recently.  I never really had a record collection so Youtube has been just wonderful for me.


----------



## AnnieA (Oct 10, 2021)

Love to sing along with Patsy Cline ...with the volume turned up so that I can't hear myself!


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 10, 2021)

*When I was a teenager I went to dances 3 nights a week. I don't dance anymore, but if we are in the car and a song comes on from my teen years I sing to it and dance in my seat. About 15 yrs ago we were driving and of course, I was singing and dancing in my seat. A car pulled up beside
us and motioned to my husband to pull over. I was afraid something was wrong. The guy came over to the car and said "Barbara is that you ?' I said yes then he said I knew it when I saw you dancing. He turned out to be a guy I would dance with at the dances years ago. How he recognized me I'll never know.*


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 11, 2021)

Gaer said:


> liberty, What is that?  The name of it?


The name of that song is Galway Bay, Gaer.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2021)

I've been singing this song around the house for the last couple of days...


----------



## Joe Smith (Oct 11, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> *When I was a teenager I went to dances 3 nights a week. I don't dance anymore, but if we are in the car and a song comes on from my teen years I sing to it and dance in my seat. About 15 yrs ago we were driving and of course, I was singing and dancing in my seat. A car pulled up beside
> us and motioned to my husband to pull over. I was afraid something was wrong. The guy came over to the car and said "Barbara is that you ?' I said yes then he said I knew it when I saw you dancing. He turned out to be a guy I would dance with at the dances years ago. How he recognized me I'll never know.*


Must have some swing.


----------



## Pappy (Thursday at 2:22 PM)

Back in the 40s, grandma played this song on her piano while a bunch of us would sing our hearts out.


Mademoiselle from Armentieres, Parlez-vous,
Mademoiselle from Armentieres, Parlez-vous,
Mademoiselle from Armentieres,
She hasn't been kissed for forty years.

Hinky-dinky parlez-vous.

Our top kick in Armentieres, Parlez-vous,
Our top kick in Armentieres, Parlez-vous,
Our top kick in Armentieres,
Soon broke the spell of forty years

Hinky-dinky parlez-vous.

The officers get all the steak, Parlez-vous,
The officers get all the steak, Parlez-vous,
The officers get all the steak,
And all we get is the belly-ache.

Hinky-dinky parlez-vous.

From gay Paree we heard guns roar, Parlez-vous,
From gay Paree we heard guns roar, Parlez-vous,
From gay Paree we heard guns roar,
But all we heard was "Je t'adore",

Hinky-dinky parlez-vous.

You might forget the gas and shell, Parlez-vouz,
You might forget the gas and shell, Parlez-vouz,
You might forget the gas and shell,
You'll never forget the mademoiselle,

Hinky-dinky parlez-vous


----------



## hollydolly (Thursday at 2:57 PM)

Pappy said:


> Back in the 40s, grandma played this song on her piano while a bunch of us would sing our hearts out.
> 
> 
> Mademoiselle from Armentieres, Parlez-vous,
> ...


yes we sang that as kids too..


----------



## Medusa (Thursday at 3:15 PM)

Do you know the Muffin Man, the Muffin Man, the Muffin Man...


----------



## TeeJay (Thursday at 7:10 PM)

Well, I guess NOW, I'm gonna sing The Muffin Man!


----------



## Alligatorob (Thursday at 9:25 PM)

HoneyNut said:


> What do you sing?


Not many, it would drive the neighbors away...

You are My Sunshine when I am sure I'm alone out of earshot of anyone.

Made famous by Jimmie Davis, country western singer and one time governor of Louisiana.  Sunshine was his horse.  He rode Sunshine into his office in the capitol, and named a bridge across the Mississippi for him.


----------



## win231 (Thursday at 10:17 PM)

Not an original Beatles song (written by Meredith Wilson), but I like their version of it:


----------



## Pappy (Friday at 4:55 AM)

A few years back, I got into yodeling and listened to this gal to try to pick up the way she does it…only thing is, I sounded more like a cow lost in the woods, so I gave it up.


----------



## Sassycakes (Friday at 7:04 PM)

I sing all Elvis songs and Nat King Cole and Roy Orbison and of course Dean Martin. I was just singing this song to my daughter and granddaughter.


----------



## 1955 (Friday at 7:37 PM)

The only thing I remember singing was 100 bottles of beer in the war on the way to the beach!


----------



## Supernatural (Saturday at 5:55 AM)

Alligatorob said:


> Not many, it would drive the neighbors away...
> 
> You are My Sunshine when I am sure I'm alone out of earshot of anyone.
> 
> Made famous by Jimmie Davis, country western singer and one time governor of Louisiana.  Sunshine was his horse.  He rode Sunshine into his office in the capitol, and named a bridge across the Mississippi for him.


Our son's nickname was SonShine. I sang that song to him when a baby. He always had a smile from ear to ear when he came back home from school and a ready hug. Miss him dearly!

Daughter's nickname is Bonnie as in the song "My bonnie lies over the ocean..." She didn't crawl on all fours she sat on her bum and hoped like a bunny it was funny lol!


----------



## Alligatorob (Saturday at 6:01 AM)

Supernatural said:


> Daughter's nickname is Bonnie as in the song "My bonnie lies over the ocean..."


As a kid I used to sing that, always like the verse:

Last night I went to sleep with my feet out the window,
This morning my neighbors were dead,
Bring back my neighbors to me...


----------



## Supernatural (Saturday at 6:06 AM)

Sang in the church choir for four years. Love singing in the shower or the car along the radio or CDs (when had a car, last year 2011, miss driving too). Sing along, all of us did, to Disney films and other musicals.

Used to be soprano but due to so many tonsils infections, I'm now an alto. My one and only proud achievement was singing "Oh Holy Night!" with a sore throat in 68. I'd rehearsed so much and the choir was counting on me, but I did it. Man I was a nervous wreck with all the attention I received after that. Phew!

*Any of you singing foreign languages tunes?* Ani Kuni by Oota Dabun is a favourite, I usually sing it on my paternal grandmother's birthday 





Singing does the soul good. Blessed be!


----------



## Alligatorob (Saturday at 6:09 AM)

Supernatural said:


> Any of you singing foreign languages tunes?


Frère Jacques as a kid...  La Cucaracha sometimes too.


----------



## Remy (Yesterday at 11:39 AM)

I don't sing along to songs. I do however sing made up songs to my cats. I don't believe they are impressed.


----------

